# The Making Of A Vostok



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just though this would be cool for you guys to watch:






(Russian with English subtitles)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Just though this would be cool for you guys to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS cool !.[Go Here]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Uppsss!! Hadn't seen that one!

I need an holiday ASAP... lots of "Uppsss" lately... :sadwalk:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Shame about the Honda -Write off? :clapping:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Shame about the Honda -Write off? :clapping:


That part was a bit exaggerated... That's an Honda Pilot and it weights 2 tons... but it also have four wheels. So it's 500Kgs on each wheel. And because the tyre doesn't just bump on the watch and still keeps conatct with the ground, not all 500kgs are applied to the watch.

Still, it's impressive!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

at 2:39 what is that square ebauche? no one seems to know anything about it...


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

I liked the bit where they take the cog and (I'm paraphrasing) put it in a machine that will allow us to see it bigger! I've always loved those make little things bigger machines. I had a simple one when I was younger on a stick I used it to set fire to ants.

Good video though. Like to see it up close in real life.

Frank


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

"ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð²Ð°Ñ…Ñ‚Ð° Ð²Ñ‹ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸ ÐºÐ¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ Ð² Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ðµ! Ð¯ ÐºÐ°Ðº!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

funtimefrankie said:


> I liked the bit where they take the cog and (I'm paraphrasing) put it in a machine that will allow us to see it bigger! I've always loved those make little things bigger machines. I had a simple one when I was younger on a *stick I used it to set fire to ants.*
> 
> *
> *










You don't like it when god does that to you, do you? (hum... I could become a real good god-nut







)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> "ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð²Ð°Ñ…Ñ‚Ð° Ð²Ñ‹ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸ ÐºÐ¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ Ð² Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ðµ! Ð¯ ÐºÐ°Ðº!


Ð Ð°Ð´, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð²Ñ‹ ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð¸! Ð¯ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð²ÐµÐ» Ñ‚Ñƒ Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚ÑŒ, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€ÑÑ‚, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸-Ð¼Ð°Ð³Ð½Ð¸Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð½Ð°Ð·Ð°Ð´ Ð¸Ð·-Ð·Ð° ÑÐ´ÐµÑ€Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð²Ð·Ñ€Ñ‹Ð²Ð°!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > "ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð²Ð°Ñ…Ñ‚Ð° Ð²Ñ‹ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸ ÐºÐ¸Ð½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ Ð² Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ðµ! Ð¯ ÐºÐ°Ðº!
> ...


I'm sure both of these posts are rude - - *MODS!, MODS!* - where's a Moderator when you need one (What do you mean, none of them read Russian? :lol: )

"Awa' 'n fuchule yer muchties, ratwo'oyeese" (Parliamo Glasgow) :rofl2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> "Awa' 'n fuchule yer muchties, ratwo'oyeese" (Parliamo Glasgow) :rofl2:


THAT needs a mod to look into! You can't even use google translator to understand what that means, unlike my direct translation from English to Russian.

Funny thing is, google translator can't translate it's result back to English









BTW, where've you been? Haven't seen you around...


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> funtimefrankie said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the bit where they take the cog and (I'm paraphrasing) put it in a machine that will allow us to see it bigger! I've always loved those make little things bigger machines. I had a simple one when I was younger on a *stick I used it to set fire to ants.*
> ...


I live in the wettest county in Ireland so the chance would be a fine thing.............. And I'm convinced that Ireland must be made of pumice stone because no where can get this much rain and still stay afloat.


----------

